# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  O que será?

## Manuel Faria

boas  pessoal. :Olá:  

Gostava de saber o que isto é. :yb663:   As fotos talvez não ajudem muito, o fotógrafo ainda menos, mas *isto* está a crescer e por vezes liberta um fio parecido com os das teias de aranha :Icon Cry:

----------


## Rui Monge

Isso parece um tubo de calcário. Por acaso de vez em quando não aparece um leque na entrada do tubo semelhante ao leque dos espirógrafos?
Cumps

----------


## Márcio Velosa

Boas. eu tambem tenho disso, ja foi uma praga, agora tá controlado. não sei o nome, mas sei que  esse bicharocos lançam uma teia filamentosa, que captura alimento na agua, depois recolhem essa mesma teia e o que não gostam, cospem literalmente, cospem mesmo. tem cuidado, não deixes que a teia toque nos corais, pois queima-os. eu eliminei-os espetando uns arames em todo o cumprimento do tubo. se o fizeres fá-lo fora do aqua. cumps.

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Marcio. É mesmo isso, por sorte ainda não tenho corais. vou fazer como dizes queimando-o. é só um.

obrigado

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

vala malta

vala malta uma ajudinha

----------

